# Ein Container im Container.



## Angel Arts Grafix (22. Juni 2004)

Hallo leute!

Ich habe da mal eine Frage. Es gibt ja 5 Container: Nothh , East , South , West , Center

Ich will in den "East" Container einpas Textfelder und Checkboxen einfügen. Dies Habe ich gemacht und sehe das der Container nun zu groß ist!

Ich will jetzt die Objekte , die noch in einer Reihe liegen , un mehrere aufteilen! Sozusagen ZEILENUMBRÜCHE machen ( HTML: <br> ). Gibt es hierfür ein befehl?

Mein 2. Gedanke was den "East" Container nochmal in "noth" und "south" zu teilen. besser währe es aber mit dem zeilenumbruch!

mfg


----------



## Thomas Darimont (22. Juni 2004)

Hallo!

Geh doch einfach hin und leg die Komponenten in ein Panel und verwende das GridLayout.


```
10 Zeilen / 1 Spalte

java.awt.GridLayout grid = new java.awt.GridLayout(10,1);

JPanel panel = new JPanel();

....

panel.setLayout(grid);

... //nun fügst du deine Komponenten hinzu ...
```

diese kannst du dann  in jeden beliebigen Container / untercontainer stecken... wobei nun ein Steuerelment immer genau in einer Zeile steht

Gruß tom


----------

